
In China, Facebook Tests the Waters with a Stealth App - tiger3
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/11/technology/facebook-china-moments-colorful-balloons.html
======
LiweiZ
It's more of a message/signal to the government. Their core products are not
going to be allowed in that market in the way most of us think of. And I
believe FB is aware of this fully. There are various ways for FB to do
business in Chinese market. So sending a message here to make a point to help
on the whole agenda. Nothing more.

~~~
tryingagainbro
>> _There are various ways for FB to do business in Chinese market. So sending
a message here to make a point to help on the whole agenda._

The Chinese Govt is the only one sending the messages that matter. This
"stealth" app is there at the pleasure of the Chinese government. End of
story.

They seem to be doing just fine without Google and Facebook

------
djrogers
> Facebook approved the May debut of a photo-sharing app, called Colorful
> Balloons, in China, according to a person with knowledge of the company’s
> plans, who declined to be named because the information is politically
> sensitive. The app, which has not previously been reported, shares the look,
> function and feel of Facebook’s Moments app. It was released through a
> separate local company and without any hint that the social network is
> affiliated with it.

Well, there goes that secret... Wonder if it will be allowed to continue to
exist now that it's known Facebook is behind it? And will this hurt or help FB
in China? I could see the Chinese government getting upset about an end-run
around their iron control if they were previously unaware of this....

------
wenbin
Is the app Moments?
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:pJcZ58...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:pJcZ58dp-
QQJ:https://zh-
cn.facebook.com/help/moments/146530935875521/%3Fhelpref%3Dhc_fnav+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

From that google cache, Moments is called "彩色气球", which means Colorful
Balloons. That Chinese version help page is gone. So we can rely only on
google cache :)

~~~
strictnein
Yes, as stated in the article, it is basically Moments.

------
artur_makly
around only for...a moment

